# HID 35 Watt, 2400 Lumen, Xenon H3, EVG + Scheinwerfer



## xiang (30. Dezember 2007)

Hallo

Für alle Lichtverrückten  

gruss
xiang

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150200671756&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=005


PS. Der Lichtvergleich war mit dem DE Scheinwerfer nicht mit dem in der Auktion !!


----------

